# Building my frst loft



## Tomhardisty (Oct 21, 2014)

In designing and building my first loft, I have looked at many pictures. It seems that the traps are always above or near the aviary. Is there a reason for this or can I locate my trap on the other side of the loft from the aviary?


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

Traps are near the avery because that is where the birds learn where they are at and also that is usually where there will go when looking for a way in. Once they are settled it is possible to re-train them to another trap


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

Tomhardisty said:


> In designing and building my first loft, I have looked at many pictures. It seems that the traps are always above or near the aviary. Is there a reason for this or can I locate my trap on the other side of the loft from the aviary?


If you are going to race place the trap as high up as possible. I have to move mine from between the aviaries (about the middle of the loft). The way it is now the birds land on the roof then hop down to an aviary roof then hop down to the landing board. Too many hops and too much time doing it. By putting the landing board and trap high up you will get better times. Seconds matter!


----------

